# Athena eNVy 22 mod, my 2cents



## blujeenz (29/3/16)

Im not going to give a whole review, merely the _good,bad and ugly_ bits and pieces.

*The Good:*
Its easy to use and very well made, solid with no rattling buttons. The device starts up quickly and has a 1w increment, none of that fiddly scrolling in 0.1w increments.
The atty cut out is 24.01mm ID and fits everything I have at this moment, Cubis is abit short, Bellus just fine and Kayfun 3.1 in the picture is just peachy.
It feels heavy at 205grams empty and 295g with a fully loaded Kayfun3.1, due in part to the 3200mah batt capacity.
Screen can be swopped for left or right handed use by holding up and down buttons together.



*The Bad:*
The manual is very brief and fails to mention things like how to reset the puff counter(hold down both bottom buttons after clicking the fire button 3x to get into the _select_ menu), also how to lock the device to prevent accidental firing.(2x click of the fire button)
Its rather large in my medium sized hands and a female vaper responded with *"It feels like a suitcase" *when it was compared to my iJoy Solo mini.
The front cut out on the curve is unnecessary for juice level view and digs into the hand when held in my favourite position. I thought a protective skin or some sort of silicone plug could cure that.
However I do tend to hold in my left hand like a security blanket for long periods when on the PC.
Upgradeable firmware is a future capability, at present only Ni200 is temp supported.



2 clicks of the fire button to lock or unlock.




*The Ugly:*(might bother some, doesnt bother me)
The device has a faint "tick tick" and fainter high pitched whine for approx 7 seconds after firing, some sort of "sampling" in the circuitry no doubt.
The whine is only audible when the mod is held against the ear, seeing as its not a practical method of vaping it doesnt bother me at all.
The "ticking" +-5 ticks, sounds like hot exhaust on a bike after a high speed run, you need to strain your hearing to hear it at arms length.

Of interest:
With the device off, holding down the up and down buttons together brings up the version and date born item.
I dont know what the 3.3V refers to, when placed into bypass mode it shows mod voltage of 4.12V



Im fond of mods that are off the "beaten path" and a big fan of the eGrip/Nebox/iTaste VTR style mods...I would choose this again over the much cheaper Eleaf iStick TC100w dual battery mod.

Update 03/04/2016
I use this in addition to my Solo mini, I've gotten 4 days, 3 tank fills, 777 puffs and time for a recharge.

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 3


----------



## Silver (29/3/16)

Thanks for sharing your views @blujeenz 
Lovely review and well written
I enjoyed that

If I may ask, where did you get it from and what sort of price range is it in?


----------



## blujeenz (29/3/16)

Silver said:


> Thanks for sharing your views @blujeenz
> Lovely review and well written
> I enjoyed that
> 
> If I may ask, where did you get it from and what sort of price range is it in?


Thanks
Saw it on the VapeMob "just landed" thread http://www.ecigssa.co.za/just-landed-at-vapemob.t20975/
R1199 for the Athena vs R899 for the iStick TC100W.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (30/3/16)

Oh dear... Good review! I might just have to get over if these.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

